# 2010 Nissan Altima rusting around chrome moldings on the trunk



## tms2007 (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a 2010 Nissan Altima that I bought brand new almost 4 yrs ago, and it now has a couple rust spots around the chrome molding of the trunk. I found this and had it fixed at 19k and now at 80k it's back and I'm told it's no longer covered under manufacturer's warranty. Has anyone else had problems with this repeated occurrence of rust around the chrome moldings (on the trunk is where my car has it but other areas too)? 

I just read all the other postings on the earlier (circa 2003) Altima's and the trouble they had with rusting floors. I'm scared to now look at the floors of my car since it's already rusting by the trunk...


----------

